
Slow TV – Something different to put on when sheltering at home - bpdivito
https://www.nrk.no/presse/slow-tv-1.12057032
======
bpdivito
Hi HN!

I first remember this from some years ago (can't remember where), and re-
discovered it today looking for something different than the typical
music/movies/news I usually have on when working or doing things around the
house.

There's natural ambient sound (pretty good quality), like what you'd hear if
you were there, and they go for hours and hours. I'm a fan of the trip ones so
far (canal boat is on now), and pleasantly surprised how calming it is for me.
Hope you might enjoy it too in these crazy times!

Cheers

PS - quick note that when you click "watch it here" it takes you to a non-
English video page, and it's easy to navigate with typical video player
buttons if you don't know it

